# Duck Gun



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

calebbrwr said:


> Ill probably take some crap for this but all I use is a Charles Daly that I bought for 50 bucks never had any problems with it


I've got one too, it was cheap and worked great until it started having cycling problems, found the locking block was cracked which I found out is a common problem as they were cheaply made cast/powered aluminum. Got a new one made/machined billet steel along with a new/better made bolt handle and I'm back in business!


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Benelli SBE II hands down.. Expensive yes but so simplistic. Extremely easy to clean. Super light swings great and is still the best gun I've ever shouldered. Fits me perfect. I shot a 870 for years prior but the SBE was definatly a worth while upgrade.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Browning b p s. Shoots like a dream but hard to clean, which is a big - for a duck gun.

I shoot a 26" barrel felt way different than a 28".

I've always shot pumps and shot them well, took a triple once with my 20 pump. Seen my buddy shoot a 86 on sporting clays with a pump. The guys with the o/u that cost more than my car were in awe. Shooting a pump well is a thing of beauty...


----------



## sxray (Oct 9, 2012)

sx3 here. It shoulders nice, is light and doesn't mind being dirty.


----------



## dogditcher (Dec 28, 2000)

Have been pretty happy with my Benelli SBE
My buddy just got a Franchi Intensity and looks
to be a good gun.
As far as pumps one of the guys I hunt with
is pretty fast and accurate with his 870


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

870 never lets me down, only i let me down:lol:


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

I shoot the Browning bps a and love it and after a few times it's gets real easy to clean


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Actually been thinking about going back to my old wingmaster, given the price of ammo these days I'm thinking that not every duck needs three simultaneous shots! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

chuckinduck said:


> Never said he's slow. But very few guys shooting a pump can cycle a round faster and be back on target for bird #2.


 i like my winchester pump because it slows me down. i know i'm not often going to get the third round off and be effective, so i take a little more time with the second and that often is what i should have done anyway.


----------



## gonewest (Oct 3, 2014)

Well I did it. I went to Bass bought a Browning Maxus Stalker. I went out and shouldered the Benneli Classic sbe and it did come out good but the raised rib sometimes came up great and other times I could see the last 2-3 in of the barrel. The Maxus came up good and I can play with the spacers if I want to get it to feel and fit better. Thanks guys for all the posts. It really did help.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

mkubiak said:


> Browning Maxus is my current gun
> 
> Todays 870's are not the nice 870 Wingmasters of the 70's


I will second that, even as compared to the newer Wingmasters. I bought an 870 Super Mag a few years ago as a beater backup gun--it goes bang every time, so I can't totally write it off, but man is it junky. Indeed, far from those Wingmasters of yesteryear. The "wood" (really just soft crappy laminate) stock it came with was so junky I was embarassed to own it, and spent $90 on a nice Max4 synthetic stock. The finish on the metal makes it look like cheap automotive part metal. 

The only good thing about them is the price, and I actually think you can do better even in that price range. 

Pretty disappointing.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

If your looking at a lower price range I own a Benelli Nova, the gun is 14 years old the previous owner was exclusively a water fowler and used the gun quite a bit, I also have used it quite a bit and it's gone completely under water 2 times....the gun has jammed only once due to a rusty shell casing, the pump slide is still smooth, and it's a breeze to take apart and clean. I couldn't be happier with mine, I am hard on my gun and it's still doesn't have any rust after 14 years of use. Definitely a great gun at a great buy. Words from the wise I prefer to buy used over new to bypass the break-in phase.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Shot an 11-87 for my first 10+ years hunting. Great gun, except for taking apart to clean. It broke last year and I took it to 4 gunsmiths to have fixed and it still doesn't cycle. Got sick of it so my uncle and cousin convinced me to go SBE 2. I did and cleaning is a breeze comparatively. overall i like the gun. BUT, over the past couple weeks I have noticed on a couple occasions if I do not have the gun shouldered completely it does not cycle the next round. I know some guys will say your gun should always be shouldered. But I have had to make some acrobatic shots in the marsh and chasing woodcock where shouldering the gun wasn't easy or feasible. I am hoping it is just because I am still technically breaking in the gun. If not I am going to be pretty upset if my $1000+ gun needs my shoulder to always cycle.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

My go to gun is the new style Browning A5 in shadow grass. goose hunting i have been using 3.5" BBB and anchoring them and ducks 3" 4 and 3.5" 6 shot . Gun swings so nice!!! and i still love my Citori. And of course can"t forget the 870 a proven veteran!! My two cents


----------



## fishing extreme (Feb 13, 2005)

Regarding barrel length, most old-timers will tell you the longer the barrel, the better. I've got a buddy that used to shoot on St Clair back in the 50's - his mentors were the market hunters - and they all shot real long barrels - many times 32 inches and longer, from what he tells me.
Granted, those days were different, and the technology was much different, but the factor is the swing.

I shot a 26" barrel on a Beretta for a while, and killed some, but got a Benelli Super Vinci with a 30-inch barrel last season (I believe this is Benelli's only auto loader with a 30, and it's one reason I bought it over a SBE).

I have to tell ya, I love it. It's a real killer.

The Vinci breaks apart and cleans easy, and has been great to me, and I'd highly recommend it. 

Some guys complain about long barrels getting in the way, or in the brush, or whatever. But I find I just shoot through those problems, so to speak.

On a side note to consider, before they were rockstars and still known for hunting, the Duckmen of Louisiana (AKA Duck Commanders) all shot 30 inch barrels with extended choke tubes, bringing the whole package to 31 and change.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Does a longer barrel affect shotshell preformance? Velocity or pattern?


----------



## JMSparty08 (Sep 20, 2012)

fowlpursuit said:


> Does a longer barrel affect shotshell preformance? Velocity or pattern?


No. Only real effect is weight and swing. Choke does the rest (distance, pattern, etc.)


----------



## huntermikemj (Apr 3, 2011)

Remington 1100. Only takes 2 3/4 inch shells and they are cheaper than 3 or 3 1/2.
I out harvest all my buddies that shoot 3's and 3 1/2' s

sent from space via rotory phone


----------

